# Carolina's



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

We may be relocating to Charlotte, NC area and was wondering how camping is around that area. We wont be living in the TT, just camping on weekends.
What are the best CG's within 100 mile radius of Charlotte?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We stayed at the KOA just across the border in South Carolina. Great location, great fuel prices (gas/diesel on-site), close to just about everything.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

If you come to GA, there are lots of great places. But, probably not too far from Charlotte is our favorite and oldest park, Vogel. It's a must visit. Make sure to hike to Helton Creek Falls (and others).

C-


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm from the Charlotte area, but I haven't camped closeby that much. Mainly we camp at the beach (Camp Hatteras, Ocean Lakes, Hilton Head Harbor) or in the mountains (New River CG is highly recommended.)

Right here in the area are a couple KOA's, Dan Nicholas Park in Salisbury, Lake Norman State Park, Morrow Mountain State Park. There is a TON of great camping adventure within 2 hours - which is our rule in the spring & fall - and the beach is only 4 hours away.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

BTW - NC's State Parks aren't so great. But SC's State Parks are, and Charlotte is right on the state line.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Lived in NC for 19 years and camped the mountains a lot, many great parks there especially in the mountain area west of Charlotte.


----------

